# Edie - could this be worth a shot?



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - I still can't get the images out of my mind of several of your newest rescues who we worked on helping out of deplorable shelters. 

As many of you know, the actress Kristin Chenoweth has an adorable Maltese named Maddie, whom she adores. Well at some point on Twitter, I started following her and just saw that she's just started an organization called Maddie's Corner with part of its mission of lending a helping paw. Take a look at the website here: Maddie's Corner
What I'm wondering, since she's the mom of a Maltese after all,if if we could send her the video that Bron made so that she can see what goes on in some of the shelters and maybe with her celebrity status she could bring about change. Maybe some info from the new brochure too. Maybe she'll support AMA Rescue? What do you think?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's great idea.I hope she will see how lucky her Malt is and maybe take up a cause celeb since some celebs have cause this in teh first place. Sorry to sound so harsh,but celebs don't realize the power of their example....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- sounds like a wonderful idea. Hope it works out.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sue anything is worth a shot when it come to helping these poor fluffs.I got sick to my stomach when i saw the conditions these fluffs were in at these so called shelters..I hope she says yes to your idea xo


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You gals are all the best at looking for ways to help us. I actually sent this on to Bron, since she works in the movie industry and might have more pull then I would. Thanks for the heads up and great ideas.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sue, I think it's a great idea. That Kristin is such a cutie and seems so sweet, too. I think any negative publicity is worth a shot at this point. We can't give up! I'm still praying about this, Sue. :thumbsup: All we can do is support Bron on whatever decisions she's making.  I'm still sick over this, too.


----------

